# 72hr Maceration



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

I tried some of this coffee today from Cartwheel Coffee ( https://www.cartwheelcoffee.com/jesus-lemus-leon-organic.html) , it was... Interesting. A very different taste. The process used is 72hrs Maceration (oxygen free environment). Has anyone else tried beans processed in this way?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

This was one I just couldn't get the hang of - although I didn't get to enjoy the tasting notes, it was sour after sour despite trying many variations of ratios etc., it did work wonders in 'other departments ' ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garethuk said:


> I tried some of this coffee today from Cartwheel Coffee ( https://www.cartwheelcoffee.com/jesus-lemus-leon-organic.html) , it was... Interesting. A very different taste. The process used is 72hrs Maceration (oxygen free environment). Has anyone else tried beans processed in this way?
> 
> View attachment 31837


 Yes had a bit.

A real opinion divider and not a coffee for for the faint hearted but those thst liked it loved it. Up there with the hasbean Kenyan natural as a "wtf is this coffee"

Funky bakewell tart, chery cola liqueur . Challenging to make espresso with but not impossible wst better black with no milk either as espresso or filter.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Yes I had a v60 of it today... I can see the 'cherry liqueur'. Interesting as a one off cup, but wouldn't want to work my way through a whole bag. It's the first coffee I've had processed this way, assuming that's what's made the difference, it's a real eye opener to the impact of processing.

It reminds of accidentally brewing a cup of Earl Grey when I was expecting normal breakfast tea... just very different really.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I tried it up at 750rpm on the grinder @Mrboots2u and although it changed the taste somewhat I still couldn't get beyond sour. I love that wildly funky HasBean, Nicaragua red pacamara, I'd say it is in my top 5.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoyed every cup of this


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

... not specifically on this one, but did attend a cupping session featuring a few hands full of anaerobic fermented Panamanian beans. I was like, what the heck?! in the beginning, but started to like the idea. Very experimental, but worth a try - I'd say.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

MildredM said:


> I tried it up at 750rpm on the grinder @Mrboots2u and although it changed the taste somewhat I still couldn't get beyond sour. I love that wildly funky HasBean, Nicaragua red pacamara, I'd say it is in my top 5.


 Limoncillo? That's one of my favorites too. That is also quite sour though. Colonna had a Catuai & Caturra Natural Hartmann which was somewhat similar too.


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I've just ordered a bag of this, it looks similar to something I tried and enjoyed recently, looking forward to giving it a go. I've never used Cartwheel before, and was pleased to see they don't charge extra for shipping. That usually puts me off buying single bags.


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

@Junglebert let us know what you think of them once you've had a brew. I really like Cartwheel I think their roast is really nice (not too dark for my tastes) and they seem to offer a good variety of beans.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

MWJB said:


> Enjoyed every cup of this ?


 @MWJB Thinking of ordering some of this but I'll be working away so I'll be brewing drip or immersion (probably immersion), can I ask how you were brewing yours?

Cheers


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Jon_Foster said:


> @MWJB Thinking of ordering some of this but I'll be working away so I'll be brewing drip or immersion (probably immersion), can I ask how you were brewing yours?
> 
> Cheers


 Drip & espresso.

I rarely brew immersions, but I do use a Clever Dripper daily, for a drip style brew.


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Thank you!

I'll be without espresso making facilities so just wanted to make sure it wasn't a bean that worked best as spro.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ah this was an amazing coffee! The carbonic element to the processing really gave it some zip on the acidity right? I didn't actually try Cartwheels but I did get a small sample roast of it. Heavy on the booze.

Love the Ihcafe90 varietal too. Seeing these crop up a little bit more these days now that Honduran farms are really stringently processing and QCing coffees.


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Just had my first crack at this... a spro and a flat... insane. Loved it. It's the kind of coffee which reminds me why I'm into this speciality lark- such an array of flavour and texture. Got a feeling it is better black (I preferred the spro over the flat) but will see as I experiment.... I didnt find it overly acidic. Yes theres acidity in there, but it was more than balanced by the boundless sweetness...

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Scotford said:


> Ah this was an amazing coffee! The carbonic element to the processing really gave it some zip on the acidity right? I didn't actually try Cartwheels but I did get a small sample roast of it. Heavy on the booze.
> Love the Ihcafe90 varietal too. Seeing these crop up a little bit more these days now that Honduran farms are really stringently processing and QCing coffees.


Hey, you still in london grind???

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking forward to these!!

Thanks @Garethuk for bringing them to my attention


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

@Jon_Foster always nice to have something a bit different to look forward to, do let us know what you think of them!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

simontc said:


> Hey, you still in london grind???


 Jesus not for years. Based in Brixton these days


----------



## simontc (May 21, 2014)

Haha- figured. I've not posted here for a long time.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## J_Fo (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, this stuff is wild   

The smell when I opened them was intense, very funky, not unpleasant but a little challenging maybe... minded me of when I opened my first ever natural coffee, an Ethiopian from Horsham that came free with my Wilfa Svart, I thought they'd gone off at first. Smelt a bit like manure 

I've had beans using this process before, some Panama Geisha from Caravan, and it's got a similar note which I absolutely love, almost like an artifical fruit flavouring from a chewy sweet, really sweet candy taste.

I've only had one cup in a V60 (15g/250ml, Feldgrind 2:4, James Hoffman YouTube method. Dry bed in 2.30.) and at the moment I think I prefer this process with the subtler flavour of the Geisha but I'm certainly intrigued to try more...

Thanks again for the heads up @garethuk


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

I opened mine this morning, the smell is quite arresting! The taste was great, I only made 2 shots and think I need to tighten the grind up a bit, but I loved it, not something I'll drink every day, but really enjoyable.


----------



## dwands (May 19, 2015)

Just about to open a bag of Ana Cecilia Estevez macerated natural Lempira. Also Honduran. Roasted by Fortitude, Edinburgh. Promises wine gums, strawberry and jasmine. Amazing as espresso at Little Fitzroy this weekend. I'll be brewing.









Sent from my PCT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Liking the look of the tasting notes on that

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------

